# Tubal clips to be removed



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask.  I'm looking for a clinic for my friend who had her tubes clipped approx 2 years ago, and she now wants the clips off, any advice where she could go would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi millie, i was sterilized 9 yrs ago and i went to see about having mine reversed but they don't like to do it due to low success rate and the damage to the tubes from the clips which can lead to an ectopic pregnancy if reversal was succesful so i was basically told to go for ivf instead which bypasses the tubes. i am now waiting to egg share so i can help someone else in the process but you need to be under 35 to do  this. but your friend could pay for a full ivf cycle if she is older than 35 as you can have ivf until you are 45, hope this is of help.


----------

